# Metal Bridge is 25 ft long



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know of any bridges that are this long or longer East of the Mississippi. I sure will be glad when shad upgrades the way we post pictures. I apologize for the huge pic. 
*Click Here for Photo* 
_Image converted to link due to huge filesize - Mod_


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry, 

A most impressive structure indeed. It'll be nice to see some heavy freights thundering across that bridge. Great looking model.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

East ha????? can't think of any ,,east......


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh That would be fun to crawl out to after a derailment ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By bryanj on 08/23/2008 8:58 PM
Oh That would be fun to crawl out to after a derailment ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0>




Marty, how long is your big bridge? and are there any other really long bridges West of the Mississippi?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

2 miles more the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 08/24/2008 5:22 AM
2 miles more the Atlantic Ocean



So LvMosher, The bridge is really good looking. How long and where is it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now , see, we need to define this. 
Larry has a 3 piece bridge . 
My MLS bridge is one piece 25' 8" 








My Bangs Canyon bridge is a 3 piece also and is 23' long total. 








who has the longest "bridge". or "bridges"? 

Jens Gang has a long bridge, I forget the total length. its in sections also. 

Heres a single span


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, Thanks for the great pictures and info on the bridges. There are so many ways to classify them. Our Vine Garden Railroad bridge supports three tracks so that is another variable to consider. Brenda and I wish we could come to your fest this year but, we will be in California until 11/1 and then will start home.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry it's at the home of a customer that I built the RR for. 
Well Marty, the bridge sections are bolted together...not all bridges built were welded. And your arch span still has piers./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
And it is about as far East of the Mississippi as you can get without going "Down East"


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Most 1:1 steel bridges were rivited together I believe. Larry are your sections welded or bolted/rivited. Not that it really matters it is a very handsome bridge. I understand about not sharing the location of your customers.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry, I really liked the 7/8's scale you had on your web site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a catonlever arch bridge which requires the balance of each side to work. It has two legs just like my single span shown in the photo. If I had a 3rd leg then it would be two sections. 

Barry, bummer, would like to meet ya. 
size doesn't matter. hehehehe


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, those "pieces" are called "spans" and it doesn't matter how many spans are in the bridge, it is one bridge, period. By the way, I design real bridges for a living working for an engineering consulting firm that designs highway and railroad bridges. The first bridge pictured is interesting. If no piers are added underneith it will end up being a "Single Span Steel Thru Truss Bridge" the second bridge shown is a "Three Span Steel Thru Truss Bridge" Marty's bridge is a "Three Span Steel Arch Bridge". Depending on how it is designed and works it could be a "Three Span Steel Arch Cantilever Bridge". The fourth & fifth bridges shown are one span of a multi-span bridge. That span is a Steel Thru Truss Span.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr RPC 
How do we know you are who you say you are? 
Just joking. 
I always was told what I said, thus I know no different. 
Good to fill out ones profile. 


PS Barry, I was just testing you to see if you knew I knew who you thought I thought you was.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry it's not me the customer is a very private person is all. 

7/8ths is fun glad you enjoyed the pics. 

Here's another one over 25ft AND East of the Mississippi and only 1/2 a mile from the Atlantic.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 08/24/2008 3:36 PM
Guys, those "pieces" are called "spans" and it doesn't matter how many spans are in the bridge, it is one bridge, period. By the way, I design real bridges for a living working for an engineering consulting firm that designs highway and railroad bridges. The first bridge pictured is interesting. If no piers are added underneith it will end up being a "Single Span Steel Thru Truss Bridge" the second bridge shown is a "Three Span Steel Thru Truss Bridge" Marty's bridge is a "Three Span Steel Arch Bridge". Depending on how it is designed and works it could be a "Three Span Steel Arch Cantilever Bridge". The fourth & fifth bridges shown are one span of a multi-span bridge. That span is a Steel Thru Truss Span.




I am glad someone here has a working knowledge of the terminology. I would have said that Marty's bridge was a span and two half spans, but I can see that a span is a section of bridge between two supports, regardless of the distance or relative heights of the supports, being a span from one hillside to a pier, a span between the two piers and the third span being from the second pier to the second hillside. 

But I wonder... is there a specific criteria to define a bridge "approach" as not a "span" of the bridge? Marty's bridge could (in my feeble brain) be construde as a single span from one pier to the other and the two outside portions being termed "approaches". 

I guess it could be based on whatever the archetech/engineer decided to call the various portions, or who got the contract to build the various portions.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/24/2008 3:52 PM
PS Barry, I was just testing you to see if you knew I knew who you thought I thought you was. 




I know you are the guy that has the "T" shirt Tuxedo./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, this thread has brought out some great information on Bridges. It looks like Larry is building some great ones up in the North East. Marty's bridge has become one of the standards in Garden railroading and just about everyone can identify it.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm looking at my copy of the April 2006 GR and on page 61, the caption says that Jens Bang's High Steel Trestle is 56' long. On page 62 there is a picture of the Crooked River Bridge which doesn't say it's length, but it has has a large steam locomotive, perhaps a Mikado or Pacific dragging 10 heavyweights. 

That's not to diminish the impressiveness of all of those bridges perviously posted. They are all quite a sight to behold. 

Mark


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Mark did it say where Jens Bang's bridge was??


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry 

Jens is located in the Pacific NW ... Idaho, I believe. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 08/25/2008 4:56 AM
Barry 
Jens is located in the Pacific NW ... Idaho, I believe. 
Regards ... Doug



I found the article in the GR mag. Very interesting layout. Big bridge and yes it is in Idaho./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been tring to get Jens to build a large grain company beings he has one of my cars running on his RR. He has room for a 35ft long monster grain company. 
I have not talked to him all summer.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Jens has dissapeared off the face of the earth again--all because of a girl..... 
jb


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Marauderer on 08/22/2008 7:01 PM 
Does anyone know of any bridges that are this long or longer East of the Mississippi. I sure will be glad when shad upgrades the way we post pictures. I apologize for the huge pic. 

Ohh, I know I'm going to sound like a dread rivet-counter, but I have to ask /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 
Where are the pier supports under that central span? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

There isn't. Is there a problem with that as the bridge has only been up and operating since 1997?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Marauderer on 08/25/2008 5:29 PM
There isn't. Is there a problem with that as the bridge has only been up and operating since 1997?




I realize that your bridge has withstood the test of time (and an extension ladder leaning against the side with someone standing on the ladder!)  ... but I have been trying to replicate the design in the old "Bridge Builder Game" on my PC and I can't even get it to support itself, let alone run a train across it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 

It sure "LOOKS LIKE" it needs for the arch in the center segment of the span to extend down to the slope of the ground on each side, or have a pier under each end of the arch where it meets the deck. There is something about the three "apparent" spans without support at the junctures that is quite unsettling! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

I have a friend that has built what appears to be a girder suspension bridge (looks like a cable suspension but has rigid girders that form straight line segments of the curve). It has two towers that look like they are to support the inverted arch, but there is nothing under the towers to support them. He said he was thinking about carving some styrene pieces to simulate the stone tower supports and hang them under the towers to make it look like they were supported on the stone (the bottoms would actually only hang down to just above the surface of the pond!)


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like your bridge program has some short comings./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif The way the bridge is constructed/welded together really makes a very strong structure. One of the members, about 175 lbs has gone out on the bridge and cleared debris and derailments. We don't have to many derailments as we have installed rerailer on all three loops before the trains go across the bridge.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry its not a question of construction, which is obviously top-notch, its about perception. I'm an Architect, with engineering training as part of that education, so when guys like me look at something and we just KNOW theres supposed be a support under something holding it up, it knaws at us. 

You have a three-truss span, a large center truss span and two smaller ancilliatory truss spans, now those two end spans can be built into the center span but the center span has to have the two ends of that center truss as installed have no support, the simple truth is that if you built this full size without supports under the center truss, When you removed the construction supports, the two end spans would crush the connection point where the two end truss top chords of the smaller trusses connect with the top chords of the center arch and the whole thing would collapse. 

The fact that yours is doing fine has more to do with the smaller scale of it. you can get away with a great deal in small scale. Now its your bridge and its working so theres no reason for you to do anything to it, but just expect some funny looks from any visiting engineers, architects, or bridge builders  . I would suggest that if you indeed added piers under each end of that center truss, you could drive a car across it.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh! I understand now that it is not realistic. I am not sure we want to put the supports/piers in but it is a consideration and thank you for getting me straightened out on what real bridges require.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its working for you, you dont _have_ to do anything. 

OTOH if you need a rainy day or winter project, maybe then you can weld up a couple of simple steel piers, I drew this up to illustrate what I was referring to above: 










I realize the concrete foundations for the peirs might be a PITA, which is why I suggested, if in your mind, it aint broke, don't fix it


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 08/26/2008 9:32 AM
If its working for you, you dont _have_ to do anything. 
OTOH if you need a rainy day or winter project, maybe then you can weld up a couple of simple steel piers, I realize the concrete foundations for the peirs might be a PITA, which is why I suggested, if in your mind, it aint broke, don't fix it " border=0> 




I like it. Hopefully some time next year I can do that. The concrete foundations will not be a problem. I like it!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the Bridge Builder Game has LOTS of shortcomings! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif But it is total fun anyway AND it does work on real principles of design, construction and strength. 

When I try to duplicate your bridge I am stuck using minimal strength materials for the distances that the program says I have to fit them to. The program is designed to force the user to select a design that uses the supplied material to span the fixed distance and then pass an engine and 3 car train over it "safely". Granted, it is more to watch the train go in the drink, but it is even more fun to watch the bridge collapse just as the train clears it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Your bridge is obviously built with materials strong enough to fit the purpose. 

You can get the free version of the game at this "unofficial" fan site, here: 

http://www.bridgebuilder-game.com/ 

as well as some add ons, cheats, and examples of other's solutions to the bridge puzzles. There are also some programs for designing your own terrain to have to fit a bridge to. Plus some examples of some of the weirdest Rube Goldburg contraption bridges you will ever see! Parts move to catch the train and swing it farther along to the next section. Other bridges flex and flop as the train pases over it. Folk have also found "bugs" in the program that allow you to "launch" the locomotive into space! 

I think the game was discussed here on MLS a few years ago. 

The company of the author of the game has several advanced (3-D graphics!) versions of the program that you can buy ($19.95 each if you download from on-line) at: 

http://www.chroniclogic.com/ 

I do not have any of the full versions of the games so I cannot vouch for whether they are any good. The free version has some minor shortcomings in the user interface, but I don't know how they were addressed in the advanced programs. 

Standard disclaimer applies: I don't know the author or the vendor and have no interest in the products other than I like to play the free version a lot.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Your program is obviously based on sound bridge building principles as it said our bridge needed piers to be sound. You have now filled up my 09 with making this mod to our bridge. I will be on travel from the end of December till May. But, should be home the rest of the year./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge!! 

I agree with Vic. Supports would make it look better! 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See, you can teach an old dog new tricks. Its taking the bridge to the next level. 
thats why i try to get many folks to use GMM catwalks and railings it just "tricks" out the bridge much better.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Whatdoyoumeanteachanolddognewtricks?Huh???


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the real Bridge on the River Kwai. I took this in August of 1967 while on R&R from my combat tour in Vietnam. Quite a few different types of construction in many spans. The mountains, to the west in the rear, are in Burma. This bridge is a railroad/pedestrian bridge. 








I shot this when the local Thai narrow-gauge steam engine was coming from the east and heading across the bridge toward Burma to the west.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I have finally figured how to post the proper size pictures from my Pictures web site./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry 
Good to see ya on MLS hope you stick around for awhile. 
I spend more time on here during winter months. Right now its more hit and miss.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

If you go a little bit more east all the way around the world you will eventually get to Arizona where there is a bridge approximately 34' long double track. It is an arched deck truss going over several other tracks. 















And while you're here in Arizona, way,way east of the Mississippi you can also find this 60' double track combination of bridges it include a curved cord truss a deck girder, deck truss and a thru truss which lifts up for access.


----------

